# Ouch! Let's see the pain!



## Mickey650b (May 27, 2008)

Finally got my knee x-rayed today after a week of pain from a wreck last Saturday.


----------



## Mickey650b (May 27, 2008)

More Ouch!
For my bad line I got a concussion, beat up arm and torso.
http://mtbpath.com/riders/videos/id_163/


----------



## roaringpanda (Jan 22, 2009)

Not really a bad injury, but I got pictures, so...

I don't have any pictures of my right hand, since my left couldn't move to hold the camera and wouldn't stop shaking.

Took the new-to-me cyclocross bike out for a quick ride during a break in the rain. I just wanted to adjust the seat posts, pedals, and handlebars. 500 feet down the road, I turn the street, hit a patch of water, and lowside.

My stupidity for thinking my quick ride wouldn't warrant gloves or a helmet. 

Like a pansy, I freaked out thinking I might get infections and that I couldn't wash it thoroughly enough. Went to urgent care, canceling the massage and fancy dinner with me and the gf. Good job, self.

Incidentally, they gave me a shot of penicillin and tetanus, just to be safe. They said they needed to do it on my butt, which is fine. I got no issue with needles. I dropped trou - like full buttocks, shorts wrapped around my thighs. The assistant proceeded to inject me just below my waistline. Gave the assistant some freebie looks at my crack. Fun.


----------



## ttowry (Feb 2, 2009)

ouch, that looks really really painful.


----------



## whos that guy (Jul 15, 2008)

15 stitches, and a broken finger. My pinkey touched the side of my hand before they adjusted it and I took this picture. And the cut goes all the way through my hand to the other side... It actually didnt hurt, it was weird.


----------



## Daddy_ja (Nov 3, 2008)

I broke my wrist last weekend. Might have borken the other as well, but to afraid to have them look at it. Dont want to have a cast on both arms!!!


----------



## Siress (Feb 10, 2009)

MRI one year after the injury. I was playing paintball without knee/shin pads and took a running jump off an embankment with the intentions of sliding on my shins over the fallen leaves. Left knee impacted with a hidden tree stump about 2" in dia. I weighted 300lbs.  Not long after I tore my PCL and sprained my ACL's. :madman:


----------



## shmrcksean (Jun 15, 2004)

I was riding down a fire road that is covered with broken off shale from the adjacent cliff side. My tires washed out and I landed on my side. In a brilliant flash of genius I decided to use my forearm as a brake pad against the rocks to slow me down from about 20 mph. Needless to say, this wears out brake pads really fast. 60 stitches later, they closed this hole in my arm up.


----------



## ejh (Apr 1, 2007)

the repair of my coller bone


----------



## The Ruckus (Feb 15, 2009)

*I love showing my scars!*

This injury didn't occur on a mtb, but it was on two wheels, and it is specifically the reason that I'm getting in mtb.

Tibial plateau fracture with severed fem artery and torn ACL, PCL, LCL - July 13, 2008



























Outside of my right calf- ~19" faciotomy (cut to relieve pressure of compartment syndrome). Wicked awesome skin graft!









inside of my right calf - another faciotomy ~ 21" (same story as above). I have a new scar since then, branches up from the down-turn in the mainline scar, making a "y" towards my kneecap









My "landing strip" where they took the graft skin from 









6 surgeries down, and we still haven't fixed the ACL/PCL/LCL! My medical insurance is michigan's financial bailout plan


----------



## Mickey650b (May 27, 2008)

Damn those photos make me cringe just looking at them! Looks painful!!!


----------



## The Ruckus (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL.... that's when the nerve damage comes into play. I hardly feel a thing


----------



## The Ruckus (Feb 15, 2009)

whos that guy said:


> 15 stitches, and a broken finger. My pinkey touched the side of my hand before they adjusted it and I took this picture. And the cut goes all the way through my hand to the other side... It actually didnt hurt, it was weird.


The cut is almost enough to overshadow the cheeto-pinky. That's a pretty brutal hand injury!


----------



## Mickey650b (May 27, 2008)

The Ruckus said:


> LOL.... that's when the nerve damage comes into play. I hardly feel a thing


I've got a very mild case of nerve damage from a crushed foot 25 years ago. The top of my left foot... feels sort of strange, because I've got a spot about the size of a silver dollar that has zero feeling and then the surrounding area for about an inch out has a constant tingling feeling like my foot has been asleep for 25 years.

Does your nerve damage feel anything like that? Is there a chance it may heal? Best of luck with that.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Holy sh!t, Ruckus 

Here's mine - Spiral butterfly fx rt tib, spiral fx rt fib


----------



## The Ruckus (Feb 15, 2009)

Mickey650b said:


> I've got a very mild case of nerve damage from a crushed foot 25 years ago. The top of my left foot... feels sort of strange, because I've got a spot about the size of a silver dollar that has zero feeling and then the surrounding area for about an inch out has a constant tingling feeling like my foot has been asleep for 25 years.
> 
> Does your nerve damage feel anything like that? Is there a chance it may heal? Best of luck with that.


Yeah, it's a little like that. The tingle only happens on occasion, the rest of the time it just feels like a stump. The whole top side (foot, ankle, shin) from where my toes meet my foot up to my knee cap is totally without feeling or muscle control. When something hits it or I bash it into something, I feel it somewhere inside my leg- maybe the bone?- but nothing on the surface. I don't feel shots, tape ripping hair out, stitches being removed, anything! I had an EMG test on the nerves a few weeks back, doesn't look like there's much chance of recovery. I've seen enough happy 3-legged dogs to know an enjoyable outdoor lifestyle is still attainable, it's just going to take some adjustment.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

Not for the queezy. Here's to being back on your bikes soon lads!


----------



## The Ruckus (Feb 15, 2009)

nachomc- that's a pretty intense x-ray! They take all that out, or leave it in? 


And really... I'm sure I'll regret asking, but you can't post the penis ointment pic without the story behind it!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

The Ruckus said:


> nachomc- that's a pretty intense x-ray! They take all that out, or leave it in?
> 
> And really... I'm sure I'll regret asking, but you can't post the penis ointment pic without the story behind it!


Hardware is all still in. I went in to see if we could/should remove it, and the doctor said he would but recommended against it as it's not causing me any problems. I don't want another surgery if I can avoid it.

The penis ointment thing was a mix up in the pharmacy. I was supposed to put the bacitracin on my 'pin-sites' and they got it goofed up. I showed my doctor and he got a good kick out of it :lol:


----------



## druranium (Apr 6, 2007)

I just had a crash of a jump (clipped a pedal on a tractor tire laying near the takeoff i think) and i got all skinned up but coming to this thread has made me feel like nothing really happened. Thank you, broken riders:thumbsup:


----------



## Satiro (Apr 21, 2009)

This thread is painful... and scary.


----------



## Ashentep (Sep 27, 2005)

Not as bad as some of the carnage in here, but heres the results of my faceplant at ~30mph. Hey, I made it all the way down the hill at least. 2/3rds on the bike, the last 1/3 on my face. :lol: Broke my nose and ripped my lower lip back, creating a pocket on the inside which goes down close to the bottom of my chin bone, which was (of course) stuffed slam full of dirt, leaves, etc.

Yes, I was wearing a helmet. Too bad it wasn't full face.


----------



## druranium (Apr 6, 2007)

It's kind of awesome that I can't tell whether you're stoned on painkillers or still in shock from the crash in that photo. It also looks like you might be in a lot of face pain so you're just not moving anything above the neck. 
Either way, good work.:thumbsup: 
We never know when the ground will strike us


----------



## Ashentep (Sep 27, 2005)

That was pre-ER, so its more the pain than anything. I'm glad I had the sense to take a cellphone pic of my face on the way. I wish I had gotten a pic before I washed up. The friends with me said I looked way worse before I washed all the blood off and got most of the dirt out of my lip. :lol:

I can tell you that about an hour after that pic, I was stoned on painkillers for a few days straight.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

I learned some stuff... 
1) Big berms are for turning on NOT to hit to fast and launch 
2) Pain killers are not for me, My girl friend found me 2 blocks up the street sleep walking my first night home.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's a couple of my recent ones. The forearm was due to a washout in wet leaves over loose rocks. Used my arm to skid to a stop, just like a guy in an earlier post. 

The shoulder injury is an AC joint separation. Lost control when a foot unclipped while airborne (I'm still new to clipless).


----------



## sgt_etool (May 5, 2009)

nachomc said:


> Hardware is all still in. I went in to see if we could/should remove it, and the doctor said he would but recommended against it as it's not causing me any problems. I don't want another surgery if I can avoid it.
> 
> The penis ointment thing was a mix up in the pharmacy. I was supposed to put the bacitracin on my 'pin-sites' and they got it goofed up. I showed my doctor and he got a good kick out of it :lol:


:lol: :lol::lol: and I was wondering what's the injury gotta to do with the penis ointment...I was laughing as hell!!


----------



## Fegelein (Mar 14, 2009)

Your finger is not supposed to look like this:










or this:










It was simply dislocated, two hours in emerg and I was riding again.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a little over 2 weeks after OATS procedure . This was at post op last week


----------



## BikeAdvocate (Nov 6, 2006)

and this, it's at the end... only like 40 sec.:
https://s177.photobucket.com/albums/w228/whistletree/?action=view&current=Again.flv


----------

